# Sold please close thread



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I am downsizing my aquarium tanks do to my health issues (I have fibromyalgia) and I find it hard to keep up with the maintenance with all of them.

So I am starting with the fish from my 125gallon (which will be for sale once all the fish are gone).

A lot of these fish I have had since I have had the tank and the *FISH MUST GO TO A GOOD HOME as well as the appropriate size TANK for them.* They are all healthy.

*All the proceeds I make from the fish will be donated to the SPCA due to our recent purchase of Daisy. I am not here to make a PROFIT off of the fish, just want them to go to a good home.*

I know I have to put a price down, but really I am open to *reasonable *offers, like I said it will all be donated.

*Pick up in Maple Ridge. PM me if interested.
*

Blue Gourami (3) - $ 6 for all 3 - *SOLD*

Pearl Gourami - (1) think it's a male - $2 - *SOLD*

*Giant Danios - 2 yellow & 3 blue - $10 for all 5 - I would prefer they be sold all together at least the 2 yellow and 3 blue.*

Assorted Rainbows -(5) $5 each - Orange ones must be SOLD all together. The other one's MUST BE SOLD ALL TOGETHER. If possible I would like all 5 of them to be sold together. *SOLD*

Dwarf Loaches - (3) $10 for all 3 - must be sold together. *SOLD*

Simese TRUE algae eater - (2) - $2 each - *SOLD*

Gold spotted pleco - he's got to be at least 10 - 12" $10 I have had him since he was a baby, he's wonderful, he is VERY healthy. I really want him to have a good home, he MUST go into a 100 gallon or bigger tank. He's only ever known my 125gallon.

Also have Assasin Snails - $3 each I think I have 6 - 8 of them. *SOLD*

These are the best pics I can get.

Yellow & Blue Giant Danio's



















Pleco




























Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that u have to let go to your fish and specially to hear about your health, really nice and healthy fish


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Kim. 
They are an awful lot of work though that's for sure.
Especially to keep them as nice as yours. 
Cheers!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your health. It always tough letting your prized fish go.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the kind words. It is hard, I have had fibro for 10 years now, but since the car accident, I find it so much harder to care for all the tanks.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! But I have to say, those are some real nice Parkisoni Rainbowfish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you've got some really great looking fish and i wish i had a bigger tank for them! wish you all the very best.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you both, now I at least know the names of those rainbows - thanks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> thank you both, now I at least know the names of those rainbows - thanks!


=) I'm addicted to Rainbowfish!

Parkinsoni Rainbows are not usually found in most LFS, it takes alot of time and a variety of food to get the black to show on the fins! They range from $15 and up for those guys at LFS! =) hope this helps! I can tell you one thing, when i was trying to find them, i looked at over 10 LFS to find one, and it cost me $18 + Tax... hard to find, and hard to find a nice one like yours!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) I'm addicted to Rainbowfish!
> 
> Parkinsoni Rainbows are not usually found in most LFS, it takes alot of time and a variety of food to get the black to show on the fins! They range from $15 and up for those guys at LFS! =) hope this helps! I can tell you one thing, when i was trying to find them, i looked at over 10 LFS to find one, and it cost me $18 + Tax... hard to find, and hard to find a nice one like yours!


Wow I didn't know that, guess who ever purchases these rainbows are getting a good deal!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd jump on the deal if I had more room and if you weren't in maple ridge! $10 bux each for coloration and size is definitely a good buy for any rainbowfish keepers!

When april had some in her store once, people PMd her to keep it on hold!

=) No more derailing your thread! Good luck, and somebody jump on it!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

wow didn't know that (eternity). Your not derailing my thread, I don't mind at all as I learn more about the fish or any fish, so thank you.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Pearl Gourami – (1) think it’s a male - $2

Just for the record that is a male.
Did he used to be in my tank? I think we did a deal when I downsized a year ago or so,

good luck with the sale and your health


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS - Various Community Fish*

No it's not one of yours but I was fairly certain it was a male.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

you got mail


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the rainbows, Kim!

The fish are even more amazing in person especially the gouramis!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your so welcome Joseph, please enjoy them as I did - I am very glad they went to a good home.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhhhh Joseph... you beat me to it =(


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes he did, sorry!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump thx kim... that pleco is beautiful... someone is going to get a great deal


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your welcome Evan.

Only have the giant danio's, dwarf loaches, and pleco left.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump please I would like to find these guys a new home.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You live far =( that's my only problem! Especially with torn tissue in my leg.. can't get anywhere! Good luck though!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your leg that sux. I am willing to meet at King Ed's. Thats about the half way point for me for most ppl.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just the giant danio's left. Hoping I found a home for the pleco.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

if no one takes the dwarf loaches could I get a pic of them, I am interested. (thats if the pending pick up fall through)


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

my husband works in richmond if anyone wants delivery, you could work it out with him.....pm him he is rescuepenguin


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for volunteering me, but it is true I don't driving stuff to Richmond. My start time 6 pm, so drop offs would have to be before 530 pm, or after 2 am.



bettagirl said:


> my husband works in richmond if anyone wants delivery, you could work it out with him.....pm him he is rescuepenguin


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer you 2!!! Still have the danios.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Loaches are now gone, is only the danio's left.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Every thing is sold please close thread.


----------

